# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > 3D modeling (map elements and height maps) >  you lot mike like this

## rpglandmaps

I use a projector onto game table, and draw my own 3d animated maps of parts of land so players can sand box, and i thought i would share a vid here  :Smile:  but i can view in topdown mode as well with grid, and in day or night  :Smile:  




This one has all 4 floors of the gatehouse so adventues can go in and rest for night before heading across the bridge and into new lands

----------


## rpglandmaps

and back to next town nearly done.. just need to slice it up in to map tiles

----------


## rpglandmaps

*The Old Tollgate Bridge (16 maps tiles)*



On the river of the old border between "The Kingdom of Ryand (River Land)" and "The Norie Empire" sits the "Old Tollgate Bridge" part of the defense empire wall that is now abandond and in ruin. 

The warden in his once fine gold trimed uniform, now scruffy and worn. He will make sure you pay the right fare, for the goods you carry, or your have to deal with his pet troll.

Just dont be caught in the dark forest on the other side at night, so stay in the rooms for rent. They are warm and dry but if somewhat expensive espicaly if you arive after sun set.

My Players robbed and murdered the warden and burierd him under the dead tree, then set his pet troll free.

https://www.patreon.com/posts/29613932

----------


## Bogie

The 3D view is great.

----------


## rpglandmaps

> The 3D view is great.


thanks.. working on more interiors atm  :Smile:

----------

